# Lifestyles & Discussion > Miscellaneous Discussion > Marketplace > Site Member Business: wizardwatson's Christian Shooter Game biz - 30 day crowdfund on 9/14/20

## wizardwatson

So yesterday we went live with our plans promote our Game Studio (TRUTH ARCADE) and begin working on the Christian Video Game KEY OF DAVID.

http://www.trutharcade.com

Right now, we're trying to build support for our Indiegogo campaign that launches 9/14/2020.  Got a link to the preview page through the website (but click here for shortcut).  There is no prototype for the game at the moment, still in story and concept art stage.



Would love if the RonPaulForum members who would like to help, could connect with us on social media:

SIGN UP FOR OUR MAILING LIST:  https://thelist.trutharcade.com/sign-up-page
SUBSCRIBE TO OUR YOUTUBE: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC1K...wtqa-YWPTyVWmg
FOLLOW ON TWITTER: https://twitter.com/TruthArcade
LIKE OUR FACEBOOK PAGE: https://www.facebook.com/Truth-Arcade-599237460733689/
JOIN THE DISCORD: https://discord.gg/yA5UtxR

The social media stuff is kind of in order of importance, but even if you did just one thing it helps!

What kind of game is it?  

Basically it's about the apocalypse.  It's meant to be a shooter game similar to Ghost Recon, Call of Duty, Far Cry type games only you play as angels during the 7-year apocalypse.  The story will tie in with the Christian message.

Feel free to ask questions.

Here's our quick 30 second video which explains in a nutshell our business strategy




If you have any questions about the game, the plan, the Christian content, please ask!

I appreciate the feedback and will find time to answer.

Thanks.

-wizardwatson

----------


## wizardwatson

So my business partner (wife) and I had to make this candid 60 second video for our Wefunder application process.  Essentially, it's like a crowdfunding website, only for selling actual stock (we're not yet).

Anyway, it got goofy and we thought the out takes/bloopers would be a waste to throw away, so we published it.

It gave us a chuckle, maybe you'll enjoy.




EDIT:  To clarify, we are NOT making a game about shooting Christians.  Not that Christians won't possibly get shot, but it's not the primary focus.

----------


## wizardwatson

Recently completed concept art for our Game Key of David.  These are our Two Witnesses of the bible.



https://twitter.com/TruthArcade/stat...48408456744961

----------


## wizardwatson

Guys, guys!  Slow down... and can't answer all these replies at once!  Let's be civil!

Anyway, here's the latest video showing off the main character 3d models.  We have more, but those are mostly side characters.

----------

